# Jupiter 2001 -2016



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Jupiter 17 September 2001- 23 December 2016


You were a gentle soul from the start. You won over the heart of our cook in Niger, who when I told him I was getting another dog (there were already three), said he’d quit. Within a week he saw how special you were, saying you were much more than a dog, but a special soul.


In fact a close friend decided you were a pussycat (without the cattiness). You were attentive, but independent. You’d approach people for some loving, but knew when enough was enough; you never insisted. You snuggled without being overbearing in any way; but you were always there.


In your youth you loved to play with your toys and to go for very long walks. Though born on the edge of the Sahara, the cold invigorated you and light clean snow gave you pure joy – maybe it was your Russian poodle mother’s genes?


When we moved from the high rise in New Jersey, you forgave me for moving you away from the love of your life, Doodle; her thick black hair in contrast to your silver. She was very dynamic and you so complemented each other. If we were out walking you would perk up when she was in sight.


When Hecuba came to live with us, little diva that she was, you quickly made an alliance with her without ever becoming soul mates. You’d both climb up to the back of the loveseat and snooze there until I came home, then would jump down to greet me.


You took on the role of inspector – checking things in the house, doing frequent tours to make sure all was in place. When we stayed at friends’ houses, you’d do the same. Recently you retired and handed that role over to Pericles…


Juppie, the consummate gentleman, you were so stoic that I didn’t fully realise you were in great pain until a crisis in September. Your wonderful new vet figured out how to make you comfortable and you rallied – you found some youthful vigor and we went for some lovely walks. You would play for a few moments with Pericles. But it then became clear that you were again covering up your distress and so it was time to let you go. I will so miss your calm presence and your quiet loving.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My heart hurts. I am so very sorry. He was such a dear soul when we visited you. I am glad Bruce is out so I can figure out a way to tell him that his wee buddy has left this earth. He and Hecuba will be reunited now and will romp together waiting for your arrival one day. My deepest condolences. xoxo


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am so very sorry. I'm holding you in the light.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs)))) I'm so sorry. Jupiter has left a little piece of himself in your heart.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a beautiful tribute to Jupiter. Hugs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss, but your beautiful tribute to your dear boy says that his life with you will be providing the best of memories when you find your heart hurting in his absence. Peace to you and yours.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It is indeed a beautiful tribute to a very special little guy. Thankyou for sharing the story of the great life he had with you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Deepest condolences on the loss of Jupiter. What exciting travels he enjoyed, good friends made along the way and he knew love. A dog like that is always in your heart and in all who met him. I am so sorry it was his time.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Such a beautiful tribute to a wonderful boy. He was very blessed to have you in his life as you were to have him. (((Hugs)))


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I am so very sorry. What a beautiful tribute to a special boy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You loved, and were much loved, Jupiter. I hope that your spirit remembers all the joys that you knew, and that your humans remember all the lessons you taught to share with future dogs...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Jupiter, I can tell from your lovely tribute was a very special and beautiful soul. You were so lucky to have him in your life and he was so loved. That's the best gift of all that you gave each other. I wish for you peace and acceptance in due time. He will help you along too, as your memories of him live on. He'll stay in your heart forever. (((hugs)))


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Lovely words for a well-loved dog. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Your tribute to Jupiter is really lovely. He was fortunate to have you for his Mom. He was clearly well and thoroughly loved.

My heart aches for your loss as I know that feeling only too well.

(((Hugs))). Cathy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Such a lovely tribute of your love for Jupiter! He certainly is well entrenched in your heart and mind and will firmly stay there til you meet again in soul.........:rose:


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Marialydia - I am so, so sorry. I know your heart is breaking, and you miss your beloved Jupiter. With time, the pain will soften, but he will always have his special place in your heart.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful soul. You were so kind to release him from pain. You hold him in your heart, and we at Poodle Forum hold him in our memories, due to your lovely posts about him.
Godspeed Jupiter!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a beautiful elegy, Marialydia. I am so sorry for your grief and loss. Jupiter rose to guardian angel status..


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you had a wonderful life with him.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

How blessed you were to have him for so long , and how blessed he was that you were able sense his pain and let him go. Hugs.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Isn't such a teaching they give us all, to live life until it is over. My heart aches for you in your loss. Peace my friend.


----------

